# A MUST read from the Poodle Club of Canada



## Cynthadia (Oct 22, 2010)

I was looking for the PCC (Poodle Club of Canada) national specialty results from June 1-2 when I came across the PCC's newsletter, "The Poodle Scene."
Kudos to the PCC folks who put this substantive newsletter together.

Here are some excerpts from various articles.

"*Giving pups a head start*" by Dr. Ed Bailey. "Borrowing the adage - if you don't use it you lose it - and paraphrasing it to make it applicable to developing pups, we can say - if you don't use it, you won't ever have it to lose." "A sterile, coddling, do nothing environment produces sterile minded dogs." "To the potential buyer, the message is to make sure the breeder that is producing your puppy works them up to their physical and mental capabilities."

"*Poodle Carriage & Movement*" by Wendell J. Sammet - Ale Kai Poodles. "Coordination or good foot timing is of great imporotance to avoid a faulty gait, such as overreaching, crossing or a high-stepping hackney." "The faster the acceleration, the more the head and body will lower." "His head, the hallmark of the breed, joins the arched neck rising from strong, smooth shoulders, establishing the correct had and neck carriage within the range of 10:00 to 11:30." "Owners and handlers are under the impression that speed covers faults and that it makes the dog look dramatic." "The faulty 12 to 12:30 head and neck carriage exhibits very high lift with effective reach, with limited drive from the rear. It inhibits the straightforward trot with light springy action and strong hindquarters drive preferred for the Poodle." *SPOILER ALERT: THERE ARE SOME GREAT DIAGRAMS THAT DEMONSTRATE STRUCTURAL FAULTS.*

"*What is a responsible breeder*? by the team at Canine Canada. "So how do you sort the good from the bad? Start with the following list of what defines a responsible breeder, and when it comes time to select a breeder for your puppy, make sure they meet all the maarks!" "Good breeders know their breed." "Good breeders k now about genetics and inheritance." "They care about their breed, and just as importantly, they care about the FUTURE of their breed, knowing that the dogs they breed today may have an influence on the look, health, and temperament of generations of dogs to come."

"*Potential causes of reproduction problems*" by Stacey Amirov.

"*The whelping pause*," by Terri Taylor Easterbrooks and Myra Savant Harris.

"*As I see it*," by Joanne Reichertz, DVM - "*How I evaluate a litter of Poodle puppies*." "When evaluating a litter of puppies for a breeder, I ask them why they did the breeding and what qualities they hoped to gain in the offspring that the dam did not have. I often find that a breeder who has done an outcross breeding to a dog because they admired some aspect of that dog, are disappointed when the litter does not look to be as good quality overall as they expected. They must realise that if they really wish to incorporate for example a better front into their line of dogs, they may have to keep a puppy with a good front, even if they do not really like it (as long as it has no disqualifications or major faults)." I like a squarely built dog, (height at withers equal to length from breatbone to point of rump. I will forgive a slightly longer backed dog, if the same dog has excellent angulation in both front and rear and covers ground well (no side winding or overreaching)." I do not like a dog which is taller than it is long. I have recently seen more of these puppies than in the past, which I find disturbing. These dogs invariable cannot move properly. Their backs are not long enough to get their front legs out of the way of their rear legs when they try to trot." "I like a puppy with m edium bone, fine boned dogs tend to finish up either small or narrow, which heavy boned animals are often coarse (too much dog for me) as adults."


If you want to read the articles in their entirety, here's the link: 


http://poodleclubcanada.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/APRIL_2012_PCC_FINALr2.pdf


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent link. Thank you! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN???????


----------



## Cynthadia (Oct 22, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Excellent link. Thank you! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN???????


I thought the newsletter was so well written that I sent a good job email to the editor (Lisa Glickman). I'm only sorry that I couldn't figure out how to access the older editions of the newsletter.

Oh, I've been here all along, reading the forum most every day. I don't have much to offer other than the occasional kennel/dog name. _Come on now - nobody liked my name for a Clumber Spaniel kennel - Qclumber?

I haven't owned a dog since my Rajah girlie died 4.5 years ago at the ripe old age of 14 years. I'm the poster child for the Cowardly Lion - too afraid to love a dog that will outlive me or that I will outlive. 

...There was a bitch down from Rajah's sister that I would have taken in a heartbeat. An old soul, sweet, get-along disposition wrapped up in a pretty package. It was a case of unrequited love as there was no way the owner would ever part with the girl. Still, I'd like to think, maybe one day._


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cynthadia, the newsletters have been absolutely wonderfully compiled and chuck full of useful information since Lisa Kimberley Glickman took on the responsibility of publishing them. She is always open to new information or ideas and is just an all around great lady.

If you go to the Canadian Poodle Club site and look under club information you should be able to view all the past newsletters. Newsletters | Poodle Club of Canada


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for posting this link. I read with great interest how to evaluate a litter of puppies.


----------



## lisakimberly (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks so much guys; it's so great to know people are reading them. There is great stuff archived in the older issue too. Next issue out mid October 2012...check our website - some great articles in there!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Cynthadia said:


> "*As I see it*," by Joanne Reichertz, DVM - "*How I evaluate a litter of Poodle puppies*." "When evaluating a litter of puppies for a breeder, I ask them why they did the breeding and what qualities they hoped to gain in the offspring that the dam did not have. I often find that a breeder who has done an outcross breeding to a dog because they admired some aspect of that dog, are disappointed when the litter does not look to be as good quality overall as they expected. They must realise that if they really wish to incorporate for example a better front into their line of dogs, they may have to keep a puppy with a good front, even if they do not really like it (as long as it has no disqualifications or major faults)." I like a squarely built dog, (height at withers equal to length from breatbone to point of rump. I will forgive a slightly longer backed dog, if the same dog has excellent angulation in both front and rear and covers ground well (no side winding or overreaching)." I do not like a dog which is taller than it is long. I have recently seen more of these puppies than in the past, which I find disturbing. These dogs invariable cannot move properly. Their backs are not long enough to get their front legs out of the way of their rear legs when they try to trot." "I like a puppy with m edium bone, fine boned dogs tend to finish up either small or narrow, which heavy boned animals are often coarse (too much dog for me) as adults."


I fostered Joanne's dog, Spud. And have had a few words with her at the PCC Fun Day. A very knowledgeable lady! So I'm not critiquing her selection of puppies for the show ring. 

But I wonder . . . what happens to all pups that are 'wrong boned', or poorly 'Fronted', or their backs are too long, or too short, or too tall, or too fat, or too yappy, or too anything...

They get neutered.... right?


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, neutered and pet homes.


----------

